# Router lift



## speri (Nov 4, 2009)

I need to make my own router lift.
As I live abroad it`s difficult to purchase one of the many systems offered in the US market.So I would like some advice about building my own.
Thanks for the infos,
Sergio.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

It depends upon what type of lift you're looking for Sergio. I made a simple but very effective one a while back, I can't find the link to the photo shoot but if you go to my gallery and go back to 21st 5th 07, you will find the series of photographs.


----------



## Noob (Apr 18, 2009)

See if this thread will give you some ideas to use: Shop made router lift


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Harry

Here ya go 

http://www.routerforums.com/table-mounted-routing/5211-router-lift-above-table.html

Harry You may want bookmark the link below
http://www.routerforums.com/members/simplenik-7022.html
=========



harrysin said:


> It depends upon what type of lift you're looking for Sergio. I made a simple but very effective one a while back, I can't find the link to the photo shoot but if you go to my gallery and go back to 21st 5th 07, you will find the series of photographs.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Welcome to the Router Forums, Sergio! Glad your here. Noob has the one i would have sent. Looks good to me. Haven't built it though. Have a great day!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

You really are amazing Bob, from now on I'll start to bookmark threads that I may well want to refer to at some future time.


----------



## speri (Nov 4, 2009)

Thank you harrysin,very helpful.I`ll give it a try.
Best regards,Sergio.


----------



## speri (Nov 4, 2009)

Thank you for the tip Dutchman.
Kind regards,
Sergio.


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

Here is one I am impressed with.
Motorized Router Lift


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike

I will 2nd that one,I made one like it and it works great ..with or without the power supply in place..

==========



Mike Wingate said:


> Here is one I am impressed with.
> Motorized Router Lift


----------



## Santé (Jan 14, 2010)

I ave made 3 lift for router (Excuse, i am french langage)
You can see it at this adress: lescopeaux,asso,fr (replace "," by "." because i ave not yet 10 post) but it is in french !
Santé


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Would love to see it but I can't find it  how about a hint. ? maybe by the date of the picture.
OR just post ,,,"OK",,, 3 more times then you will have right to post your URL links and show your stuff.

Association Les copeaux

==========



Santé said:


> I ave made 3 lift for router (Excuse, i am french langage)
> You can see it at this adress: lescopeaux,asso,fr (replace "," by "." because i ave not yet 10 post) but it is in french !
> Santé


----------



## Cassandra (Mar 15, 2006)

Maybe the following link?

Association Les copeaux

Edit: Oops! Didn't see the link in your post, Bob. Sorry!

Cassandra


----------



## Santé (Jan 14, 2010)

The link is: lescopeaux.asso.fr whith of course 3w. before
Thanks for your interest
Santé


----------



## Santé (Jan 14, 2010)

for Cassandra: Yes it is the link of : Association les copeaux 
If you type this on Google, you will find this link
Cordialement
Santé


----------



## Noob (Apr 18, 2009)

It doesn't help to post the link because that site is written using frames. The frame on the left links to pages on the right, so the URL in the address bar will always be the same address. Another problem is the link frame in the frameset changes depending on what frame is on the right.

In other words, it makes things hard to find. I like the site because you can download plans for many of the stuff on their, but navigation isn't the easiest to, umm, navigate.

Can you just right-click the images and give us the direct address to the router lifts instead?


----------



## Santé (Jan 14, 2010)

Noob said:


> It doesn't help to post the link because that site is written using frames. The frame on the left links to pages on the right, so the URL in the address bar will always be the same address. Another problem is the link frame in the frameset changes depending on what frame is on the right.
> 
> In other words, it makes things hard to find. I like the site because you can download plans for many of the stuff on their, but navigation isn't the easiest to, umm, navigate.
> 
> Can you just right-click the images and give us the direct address to the router lifts instead?


Y do not understand all you say but this is a direct adress 
http://www.lescopeaux.asso.fr/Techniques/Docs/Sante_Ascenseur_Defonceuse.pdf


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Very nice, Daniel!


----------



## Jclaude (Oct 19, 2007)

Should I add that Santé (Daniel), is the more talented router jig designer here in France!
I always be impressed by the ingenuity of his designs. I greatly encourage all of you to have a look at the sites he mentioned, for sure it is in French but with enough pictures and sketches to be understandable.

Bienvenue Daniel
Jean Claude (Gaffeodoi sur les forums Francais)


----------



## Cassandra (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi Daniel:

I found the same router lift design months ago on the American Woodworker website and decided to build one like it. The link for the AW article is: Shop-Made Router Lift - Shop - American Woodworker

Bienvenue et merci,
Cassandra


----------



## Santé (Jan 14, 2010)

Merci Jean-Claude, mais il ne faut pas exagérer, je ne sais plus qui a dit : "ce qui est excessif est insignifiant "

Thank you Jean-Claude, but do not exaggerate, I do not remember who said: "What is excessive is insignificant"

Thanks
Santé


----------



## Santé (Jan 14, 2010)

Yes, Cassandra, that's about the same thing, but it lacks something very important, a lever that allows quick recovery of the router back in 1 second to change the bit and just down the hill where he was before the change. It's a small thing that I did not first lift but I greatly appreciate the 2 following that I did.

Best regards


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

That looks great. The rapid lift feature has me sold on this design. If I ever get to build a router table, this would be the lift I would use.

Does anyone know if any of the commercial lifts have this rapid lift feature ?


La caractéristique ascenseur rapide m'a vendu sur cette conception. Si je reçois jamais de construire une table de routeur, ce serait l'ascenseur, je va l'utiliser.

Est-ce que quelqu'un sait si l'un des ascenseurs commerciales ont cette fonctionnalité ascenseur rapide?


----------



## Cassandra (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi Daniel:


(Using Babelfish) Nous convenons sur le point faible de la conception. That's pourquoi j'ai décidé d'employer quelque chose comme le dispositif de verrouillage dans le positionneur d'Incra LS. 

Dans ma conception, j'ai un 3/8"-16 au lieu des 32 FPP qu'Incra emploie. 



We agree on the shortcoming of the design. That's why I decided to use something like the locking mechanism in the Incra LS Positioner. 

In my design, I have a 3/8"-16 rod instead of the 32 TPI that Incra uses.

I am still designing the lift, at the present time.

Cassandra


----------



## Noob (Apr 18, 2009)

Jclaude said:


> Should I add that Santé (Daniel), is the more talented router jig designer here in France!
> I always be impressed by the ingenuity of his designs. I greatly encourage all of you to have a look at the sites he mentioned, for sure it is in French but with enough pictures and sketches to be understandable.
> 
> Bienvenue Daniel
> Jean Claude (Gaffeodoi sur les forums Francais)


Welcome to the forum Jclaude. What I've been doing is copying the link he mentioned (except for the PDF) and pasting it into Google translate. I also opened the PDF and copied the contents and pasted it into translate to figure out what it said also.

Google translate LINK

It's a little extra work, but there is some interesting stuff on that site.


----------



## Noob (Apr 18, 2009)

Santé said:


> Yes, Cassandra, that's about the same thing, but it lacks something very important, a lever that allows quick recovery of the router back in 1 second to change the bit and just down the hill where he was before the change. It's a small thing that I did not first lift but I greatly appreciate the 2 following that I did.
> 
> Best regards


You don't need a lever for fast recovery or anything else if you have a flip-top; just open the top and you have plenty of exposed room to change your bits.



> Changing router bits is fast and easy. The lift is mounted to the cabinet, not the top. *This allows you to hinge the top for easy access to the router.* It makes bit changes a snap.


----------



## Cassandra (Mar 15, 2006)

Yes, Paulo, if one has a flip-top, then one doesn't need the lever. However, if one's table design doesn't do the flip-top idea, then another means of quickly raising the router (or removing the router) is called for.

Cassandra


----------



## Santé (Jan 14, 2010)

Yes Noob,Yes, it is quite true, but I could not make a top like that because I have a system too sophisticated for the desire to be removed every time!
If y find a photo y'll show you.


----------



## Santé (Jan 14, 2010)

Voila, I found in my computer a PDF document which will show that it is not possible for me to have a top that opens with a draw like that.
"draw" will say "aspiration" ?
This document will be soon on our site www.lescopeaux.asso.fr with many others.


----------



## gregW (Mar 14, 2007)

Santé,
Nice design and your detailed instructions make it possible for anyone to easily make their own. How difficult is it to raise the router for bit change? Would the addition of a counter weight make it easier for the quick lift feature to overcome the weight of the router? 

Thanks,
Greg


----------



## gregW (Mar 14, 2007)

gav said:


> Does anyone know if any of the commercial lifts have this rapid lift feature ?


The Woodpecker Quick-Lift has the rapid lift feature. I think that when you turn the lift lever 1/4 turn it disengages the threaded lift screw which allows you to raise and lower the router quickly.

Quick Lift 420 Router Lift (Aluminum)


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Very nice, Sante!


----------



## Santé (Jan 14, 2010)

thanks !
Santé


----------



## Santé (Jan 14, 2010)

gregW said:


> Santé,
> Nice design and your detailed instructions make it possible for anyone to easily make their own. How difficult is it to raise the router for bit change? Would the addition of a counter weight make it easier for the quick lift feature to overcome the weight of the router?
> 
> Thanks,
> Greg


Thank you for your appreciation.
Yes, a counter-weight would be valuable for any very large machinery. For smaller, it is not necessary because the elevator is only bound by its own weight. Therefore it must be a certain weight to ensure stability. 

Santé


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

Sante, help !
Or anyone really.
I once thought I knew how the quick raising mechanism worked in santes router lift, but now when I look at it, I have no idea.
What is the quick release rod releasing that allows the router to be quickly raised and then returned to it's previous position ?


----------



## Santé (Jan 14, 2010)

Hello all,
You will find that I made at this address.
http://www.lescopeaux.asso.fr/Techniques/clic.php3?url=Docs/Sante_Ascenseur_Defonceuse.pdf
You can change bits and adjust the height from the top. it works very well
It's in French but the photos and drawings are very understandable
Cheers
Daniel


----------



## gregW (Mar 14, 2007)

gav said:


> Sante, help !
> Or anyone really.
> I once thought I knew how the quick raising mechanism worked in santes router lift, but now when I look at it, I have no idea.
> What is the quick release rod releasing that allows the router to be quickly raised and then returned to it's previous position ?


It looks like he uses a notch cut into the lift rod to engage with a spring loaded detent clip to hold the router in a raised position when the rod is rotated 90°...and then rotating the rod back allows the router to be lowered back to its original position.

pretty slick


----------



## Santé (Jan 14, 2010)

gregW said:


> It looks like he uses a notch cut into the lift rod to engage with a spring loaded detent clip to hold the router in a raised position when the rod is rotated 90°...and then rotating the rod back allows the router to be lowered back to its original position.
> 
> pretty slick


Thank you Greg for this wonderful explanation of the faster lifting system . Even in French I could not explain as well!
Thank you again
I will translate your explanations for the frenchs woodworkers !

Daniel (Santé)


----------



## gregW (Mar 14, 2007)

Santé said:


> Thank you Greg for this wonderful explanation of the faster lifting system . Even in French I could not explain as well!
> Thank you again
> I will translate your explanations for the frenchs woodworkers !
> 
> Daniel (Santé)


Hi Daniel,

Your welcome. You made a clever modification and I appreciate you sharing it!

Thank you!


----------

